# Beethoven Late Quartets Recommendations



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

So far I've listened to three different ensembles' recordings of Beethoven's late string quartets: Emerson String Quartet, Tokyo String Quartet, and the Alban Berg Quartet. I really enjoy all three of their interpretations, but are there any more groups that have really good recordings of these pieces, or of Beethoven's quartets in general?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This set blew me away recently, don't know if the available separate though.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg mentioned a good one. Perhaps give the Yale Quartet a listen too.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> ​
> This set blew me away recently, don't know if the available separate though.


Me too. The release with this cover is the complete cycle at a reduced price. It comes with a Hi-Rez (24/48) Blu-Ray disc as well. Well worth it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Third (or fourth) the Takacs set. But there are many good ones. One very good one is (wait for it) 99 cents!

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=colorado+quartet


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are so many fine sets. The first Tokyo set remains my prime choice.

The Emerson is the most disappointing-virtuoso playing without emotional commitment.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Agree there are many fine sets. My personal favorites are Alban Berg Quartett and Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I saw a lot of you were recommending the Takacs Quartet's recordings, so I looked them up on YouTube, and I found their recording of the Heiliger Dankgesang from String Quartet 15. Just from the opening notes I could tell that I loved it. They really convey the grateful Lydian sound and balance it with the lilting jollity of the contrasting section.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TennysonsHarp said:


> I saw a lot of you were recommending the Takacs Quartet's recordings, so I looked them up on YouTube, and I found their recording of the Heiliger Dankgesang from String Quartet 15. Just from the opening notes I could tell that I loved it. They really convey the grateful Lydian sound and balance it with the lilting jollity of the contrasting section.


If you like them, you are happy and so are we. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

When I got my Beethoven string quartets I went for the Cleveland quartet, since I liked their Schubert album.


----------

